# The best choice?



## Tristate hunter (Mar 24, 2016)

Any advice on what finger shooting bow to buy? Old or new.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

There are a lot of variables. If you have a short draw length, you can get by with a shorter ata. If you have a history of shoulder problems, you may want to look for a smooth drawing bow as opposed to a speed bow. If you are only interested in target archery, there is no priority on the speed of the bow. Is it for hunting, if so you'll probably want something in camo.

The question has been asked several times before. Take a look at previous threads on the topic, or atleast give us an idea of what you are looking at using the bow for, your draw length and desired weight, budget, and experience. It's easier to provide you with examples that way.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1792614

Still a lot of good info in this thread. Lots of guys on here who have shot just about every bow and combo you can think of, so like Jihn said above there are many variables. I have a relatively long draw length 30.5 and prefer a longer ATA of 45+ on most of my bows, however I have had a few that are in the 41-42 ATA range that because of the length of the riser and size of the cams actually converted over to a string angle of a longer bow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

That thread Rsarns posted is a good one. It does seem that guys are starting the break records that have stood for quite a while using cams with hard walls rather than wheels and clickers.
A lot of the more modern cams don't need as much draw weight to get the performance you need. So while they may not be as "smooth" they can be easier to shoot for equal performance.
The one non negotiable point seems to be ATA of at least 40" and much longer with older designs. I have a 28.75" DL and 41" is about the minimum I like.

Grant


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

with little doubt , a barnsdale . long , smooth , reasonably fast , and while initially i thought them expensive they are reasonable compared to most high end bows , plus unquestionable quality . second would be a protec with ACCUWHEELS , had one loved it , sold it , regret it . . . peace


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

look at the recent scores at the big shoots and then look at what the top scores were and what they were shooting...


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*"top scores "are" and what they were shooting." Do they keep stats on all the top scorers equipment? Thanks for the tin hat refolding tip. Things are clearer now.*


----------



## Tristate hunter (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm a 30" draw length, weight of draw up to 70lb but would like to stay around 60lb, 
I used a browning mirage and ballistic mirage for years.


----------



## Tristate hunter (Mar 24, 2016)

PSE had some years ago too. It would be for the hunter class


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

There is a Shadowcat for sale in the target bow forum right now for a great price (not mine). They are very easy bows to setup.

Grant


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Many great bows out there, if you like wheels the tribute is a good way to go, I myself prefer a hard back wall and a bit better performance like the GTX cams provide. I love the Protec with XT4000 limbs and GTX cams. Also, the Vantage Pro riser with XT3000 (same ATA as the 4000 limbs on the Protec), and GTX cams. Nice back wall, fast but controllable and a 9" brace height..... sweet finger bow.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

equilibrium said:


> *"top scores "are" and what they were shooting." Do they keep stats on all the top scorers equipment? Thanks for the tin hat refolding tip. Things are clearer now.*


No but you can find out easy enough by just asking .... I know about the tin hats from personal experience.... shhhh NSA is listening.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

rsarns said:


> Many great bows out there, if you like wheels the tribute is a good way to go, I myself prefer a hard back wall and a bit better performance like the GTX cams provide. I love the Protec with XT4000 limbs and GTX cams. Also, the Vantage Pro riser with XT3000 (same ATA as the 4000 limbs on the Protec), and GTX cams. Nice back wall, fast but controllable and a 9" brace height..... sweet finger bow.



I could not agree more. My best scores are with Vantage Pros and either Cam 1/2 Plus or GTX cams. Really like the wall on both cams but starting to like my Tribute as well but sure miss the speed.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

As a finger shooter you are likely going to be wanting a longer ATA. One of the things you are going to have to get over is the relatively small number of new bows on the market that fit your criteria. Even the bows that are available aren't all that more sophisticated than bows that were on the market 20 years ago. You will be in a constant uphill battle trying to explain why your bow doesn't look like everyone else. They will will try to convince you that there is something "wrong" with it or that it is too slow or somehow isn't as accurate. Be mindful that the most critical component of finger shooting accuracy is the release. You will spend a lot of time perfecting the release and one of the most critical components of a smooth release is the string angle. A sharper angle will inhibit your ability to get your fingers off the string. A bow that allows for that shallow string angle is not going to conform to what everyone else is doing, so your ability to ignore the masses will be paramount. So what I'm saying is...don't chase arrow speed, don't get sucked into the new technology hype, down be too enamored with the new and shinny. When it comes to finger shooting a 20 year old bow if it has strings instead of cables will be able to perform as well as a 1 year old bow (with some minor exceptions).

OK having said all that... I have done a bit of technology chasing in my own selection. I like a hard back wall my self. I like parallel limbs because it offers reduced hand shock and slightly better arrow speed. There are very few bows that have ever conformed to those characteristics and still been longer than 40" ATA. The Martin ShadowCat has that criteria and that is why I have three of them.


----------



## Tristate hunter (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I'm just getting back into shooting after a lengthy hiatus.
I just picked up a 2014 Elite Tour on ebay.
I love it!
I've run it with a NAP Centerest, a Cavalier magnetic and plunger and currently with a 20oz Norris Springy.
It's just there and always is, as long as I hold that pin on the X ring.
What a shame they discontinued that model.
I imagine that the Victory would shoot similarly; but I really don't care for the riser on that bow.


----------

